# Too wide?



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 17, 2017)

Alright so I've been rebuilding a 2000 bass tracker and one of my main concerns has been the trailer. It has been in salt water it's whole life I'm guessing and never been rinsed off. Needless to say it's completely falling apart. The rust as taken over so bad that the frame has broken and the fenders are flopping around. So last night a buddy of mine gave me a trailer but you can tell it was probly set up for a 18' center console or something like that. It's a good bit wider than my boat but it is super solid and in great shape. It needs to be painted but mechanically it's perfect. What should I do? We've talked about cutting it up and narrowing it but that's gonna be a ton of work. Should I cut the back off my old trailer and weld a new frame on the back? The leafs are rusted really bad and it basically needs a complete over haul













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 17, 2017)

This is just my opinion. You are pretty much saying the first trailer is a goner -- dump it. The second trailer doesn't work for your boat. I would think, and you already admit, that narrowing the 2nd trailer is going to be a PITA. If you have the equipment and skill set and if you enjoy that kind of thing then go for it. Or, if OK with your buddy, consider using it without putting $ into it until you find a decent used trailer that will fit your boat. Then give the other one back to your buddy. If he doesn't want it back, sell it and give him the $$.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 17, 2017)

Clean up the new trailer and use it, but keep your eyes open for a trailer that's a better fit.


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 17, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> This is just my opinion. You are pretty much saying the first trailer is a goner -- dump it. The second trailer doesn't work for your boat. I would think, and you already admit, that narrowing the 2nd trailer is going to be a PITA. If you have the equipment and skill set and if you enjoy that kind of thing then go for it. Or, if OK with your buddy, consider using it without putting $ into it until you find a decent used trailer that will fit your boat. Then give the other one back to your buddy. If he doesn't want it back, sell it and give him the $$.



I've been welding and fabricating a long time so I'm not timid to it at all. I'm the kind of person that can't leave anything alone and I'd like to take what is there and make it an ideal trailer for my new build but I just don't know if I should just leave it alone. I think it just looks goofy to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 18, 2017)

Your old trailer is a waste of time. Keep the axle if it's alright and scrap the rest.

The trickiest part of narrowing the new one is going to be where the frame angles into the tongue. The rest is just a matter of measuring, cutting, and welding the cross members and axle. 

If it's a cambered or U shaped axle, that complicates things too. They really shouldn't be welded.

If it were me, I would use it as is until you could find one that's a better fit. Trailers aren't that hard to find, and you're looking at a significant time investment in modifying yours.


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 18, 2017)

Leave the front of the V alone then narrow the sides and scootch them foward into the V. Sure you will lose a foot or two of length. Can you use your old narrow axle then? Guy with your fab experiance will make short work out of making one stought trailer that isn't so wide. I like it.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 19, 2017)

Dirtmonkey said:


> .......I'm the kind of person that can't leave anything alone and I'd like to take what is there and make it an ideal trailer for my new build but I just don't know if I should just leave it alone. .............
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awww, that part I can fully understand and relate to. :LOL2:


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just move those bunks closer together, problem solved. Then you could run a board or expanded metal down one side to walk and stand on. Make launching and recovery of boat much easier and you will be the "boat ramp king" when everybody says how smart you are.
Tim


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 21, 2017)

earl60446 said:


> Just move those bunks closer together, problem solved. Then you could run a board or expanded metal down one side to walk and stand on. Make launching and recovery of boat much easier and you will be the "boat ramp king" when everybody says how smart you are.
> Tim



That has been my current plan actually haha it'd be super simple and cheap to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 21, 2017)

I was wondering what the issue with moving them closer was - thought there was some cosmetic reason you didn't want to do that.

Having a plank on the trailer alongside the boat would be fantastic for cold water launching - I'm going to have to seek out an over-sized trailer if I ever need to replace my current one!!


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 21, 2017)

Having a cat walk down the side is appealing. I think we may be seeing a trend towards oversize (too wide) trailers. It all started here folks. :LOL2:


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 21, 2017)

Hahaha I'm glad I could be the Ginea pig [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 24, 2017)

Well like I said before, I can't leave anything alone 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Oct 18, 2017)

I just realized I never posted any pics of the trailer completed. Still need to sand, paint and rewire but that will come with the boat build. I'll take some better pics during the day






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 18, 2017)

So much for the catwalk


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Nov 14, 2017)

Yea I just didn't feel like spending the money on steel just to have something I would potentially not even like. It fits the boat perfectly now so I'm happy with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 15, 2017)

Dirtmonkey said:


> Yea I just didn't feel like spending the money on steel just to have something I would potentially not even like. It fits the boat perfectly now so I'm happy with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Either way the modifications to that trailer look fantastic. Nicely done.


----------

